# 8 string chords



## vontetzianos (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey

Anyone have or can recommend a resource for 8 string chords? I've tried a few on my own but a lot of the fingerings are quite unmanageable. Help anyone?

Thanks


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 13, 2009)

If you drop tune the bottom two strings, you should be able to use a lot of familiar shapes. Take E, for instance:
e-0
b-0
G-1
D-2
A-2
E-0
A-x
E-0

Or B7:

e-2
b-4
G-2
D-4
A-2
E-2
A-2
E-x

And so on. This way, you only have to worry about an extra octave and a fifth on most chords.


----------

